# Afro Samurai Resurrection



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z37G8kjhFxE[/YOUTUBE]​
-Samuel L. Jackson
-Lucy Liu
-Mark Hamill

Fuck yeah.  Afro is back for a 2 hour movie on Sunday, January 25th.  What more could you ask for?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2009)

fuck yeah i loved the series can't wait for this one


----------



## Adonis (Jan 22, 2009)

I might find myself buying the soundtrack if that new RZA track is indicative of its quality...


----------



## Yammy (Jan 22, 2009)

All Jinno for 1:45 minutes.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2009)

Loved the series, will watch. 

In another trailer I saw Lucy Liu's voice didn't match the character AT ALL, but in this trailer is seems decent (even if the character isn't speaking). Hope it'll sound good.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2009)

YESSSSSSSS, Just waiting for it to come online for download!


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 23, 2009)

woot woot

fucking a, 5 episodes was waaaaaaaaaay too short.

this is the greatest anime evar, right up there with samurai champloo and DBZ.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 23, 2009)

Another trailer. This one shows more than the last.  Looks awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F24kuLsciQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2009)

I love the theme song


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

Necer saw the original but I'll watch this. Nothing says cools like a black samurai.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 24, 2009)

You might want to see the original. From the looks of it, you won't understand the movie without seeing it. But yea, fucking A-WESOME! Can't wait for it to come out! As always, the animation is looking crazy and amazing!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks dope like the original.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 25, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!
i loved the first, love the show, love the game/
this wont be any different


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

The shows on tonight baby


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's on tonight? The movie or episodes?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2009)

The movie comes on tonight, I think at 10:00 pm.  But I'm sure the episodes are online.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 25, 2009)

Seems to lack Justice though.....


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 25, 2009)

Should be good! I found the first series to be decent


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweet! did Rza do the score for this one too??


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

It's on baby!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2009)

Gotta love how the basket was struggling to keep the fro in


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Love the booty segments


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

Ninja Ninja back and funny as ever 

And is right

Sio is bootlicious


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm quite quite curious 

why the hell is Jinno so quiet?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2009)

Cursing...yes 

Violence...yes 

Boobies...


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Cursing...yes
> 
> Violence...yes
> 
> Boobies...



It's youtube can't expect them to show that stuff.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> It's youtube can't expect them to show that stuff.



YouTube?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

What has happend so far?


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Cursing...yes
> 
> Violence...yes
> 
> Boobies...



Check the 2nd trailers there are boobies 

Oh and Spike TV won't show it because well it I forget why.... 

Oh, and buy the DVD Blue Ray that's the uncut where you can see the tits 


Oh and also I hope Afro hurries up and kills that's Shichigoro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

Animation is beautiful


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2009)

Well the sex is still there


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> What has happend so far?



Basically Afro has decided to live obscurity while sculpting little toys to repent for killing so many people. Jinno comes him and grabs him by his afro and drags him to Sio who relieves him of the no.1 headband which he didn't wear. Sio has formed an alliance with the empty 7 clan. Afro goes to a city meets with em. He  kills hte dude with the no.2 headband and now he's facing Sio again.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2009)

Aside from how quickly the gambling thing went, this is the most badass piece of animation I've seen in a while.

Should win an Academy Award.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2009)

Chibi Sio


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

Seriously, Jinno what the fuck are you going to do?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2009)

They sure like stabbing people through human shields in this


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2009)

Was pretty awesome. Can't lie.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Great movie, damn


----------



## LayZ (Jan 26, 2009)

1 on 3 battle was the best. 

I feel sorry for that little kid. 

He's gonna be a BEAST though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Justice is back mutha fuckers


----------



## Yammy (Jan 26, 2009)

worst ending in a movie since elecktra


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 26, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Aside from how quickly the gambling thing went, this is the most badass piece of animation I've seen in a while.
> 
> Should win an Academy Award.





Fraust said:


> Aside from how quickly the gambling thing went, this is the most badass piece of animation I've seen in a while.
> 
> Should win an Academy Award.





Fraust said:


> Aside from how quickly the gambling thing went, this is the most badass piece of animation I've seen in a while.
> 
> Should win an Academy Award.



qfmft best anime in a long time


----------



## Stalin (Jan 26, 2009)

Nah, I thought it had a pretty awesome ending, I loved the last half hour. Beautiful art and animatio, perhaps the most beatiful art I've seen in an anime.


----------



## Blk Raijin (Jan 26, 2009)

Who is that with Justice at the end?????


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2009)

The animation in this movie was excellent, and the story was fairly interesting. Sio was pretty sexy as well.


----------



## Blk Raijin (Jan 26, 2009)

yea but who was that with Justice at the end?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2009)

Quick someone Rule 34 Sio.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2009)

If Gonzo made this movie all by them selves it would of looked like shit lol.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 26, 2009)

Who helped made the movie the movie then?


----------



## Bender (Jan 26, 2009)

I was very disappointed by the lack of Sio fanservice  

Movi was powerful overall


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't believe I fucking missed it, and I MADE the thread.  I hate my school.  About an hour before it came on, the cabel in my dorm went out.

It came back on sometime today.  Does anyone know if they are airing this movie again?  

Thanks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I can't believe I fucking missed it, and I MADE the thread.  I hate my school.  About an hour before it came on, the cabel in my dorm went out.
> 
> It came back on sometime today.  Does anyone know if they are airing this movie again?
> 
> Thanks.



their showing it again but seperately...the DVD is being released tomorrow you should just buy that..it's uncut


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Who helped made the movie the movie then?



Spike tv... The anime was already set up to fit the voice actors so there lips actually fit with the sound coming out.


Also does anyone have link to a good quality version out yet? Theres an axxo one but he screwed up the quality.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Spike tv... The anime was already set up to fit the voice actors so there lips actually fit with the sound coming out.
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have link to a good quality version out yet? Theres an axxo one but he screwed up the quality.


 
Then it's not aXXo.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 27, 2009)

The song is brillliant. Can't get it out of my head. I really need to see this.


Downloaded the axxo one and it works. The soundtrack is even up on mininova if anyone is interested


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Then it's not aXXo.



LOL yeah it is, its his account and everything. The guy sucks at ripping now anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

spaZ said:


> LOL yeah it is, its his account and everything. The guy sucks at ripping now anyway.



The guy who's using aXXo is not the real one. He's just uploading a bunch of fakes, movies both out in theaters and dvd, just to piss people off.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2009)

No its the real axxo I am talking about, I know the difference between the fakes and the ones that are real. 

 The Bride of the Water God

.....this is axxo..... Download that version of afro samurai the quality looks like shit..


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 27, 2009)

But I downloaded it from him as well and its perfect. I dont know what happened with your download


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2009)

Its not perfect, maybe your just one of those type that can't see quality.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Most of his stuff has been like this lately all pixel where it shouldn't be.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2009)

beggers can't be choosers


i just downloaded the uncut version and i couldn't be more happy


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jan 27, 2009)

LayZ said:


> 1 on 3 battle was the best.
> 
> I feel sorry for that little kid.
> 
> He's gonna be a BEAST though.



YEEEEEEESSSSS!


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 28, 2009)

Watched it on spike.com last night and it was what I expected. Decent...not bad nor amazing.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 28, 2009)

What did you guys think of Lady Sio as a villain? 

I wish she would have had a fight scene but I guess she wasn't that type of villain.  I mean considering she's a princess and didn't go the sword school or anything.  Anyways I liked her better than Justice but thats probably because she was a _"Crazy Sexy Bitch"_ with Lucy Liu's voice.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 29, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> beggers can't be choosers
> 
> 
> i just downloaded the uncut version and i couldn't be more happy


Wait where did you download the uncut version, all I see is DVDrips or TVrips


----------



## Stalin (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone elso though the art was awesome?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Wait...so it was a movie and not a 30 min show???


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 29, 2009)

I want the uncut version. I thought the aXXo one was.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 30, 2009)

> Who is that with Justice at the end?????


Not sure but he appears in volume one of the manga as one of the people who guards the path to the number 1 (Justice) along with Ginno. They don't say his name though.

I must say I wasn't overly impressed with this movie. The art looked pretty good though the swordfights didn't seem as crisp and easy to track as the first series. The fact that Sio didn't have an extended fight or show any skills really was a bit disappointing.

The fight with the number two was pretty good as well as the opening fight. The highlight for me though was the return of Justice. He made the series for me and Ron Pearlman's rendition of his voice is some of the most legendary voice acting I've ever heard. I can't wait to see the return of the coolest gunslinger in anime.


----------



## plox (Jan 30, 2009)

this was pretty awesome espeacily since i started watching after my french teacher talked about it in class

like a day before i watched the movie i watched the first 5 episodes which pretty great too

but i dont get who lady sio is, is she the same little girl on the night afro got the number 2 headband in the episodes?and how did afro kill those 3 guys?


----------



## Yammy (Jan 31, 2009)

plox said:


> this was pretty awesome espeacily since i started watching after my french teacher talked about it in class
> 
> like a day before i watched the movie i watched the first 5 episodes which pretty great too
> 
> but i dont get who lady sio is, is she the same little girl on the night afro got the number 2 headband in the episodes?and how did afro kill those 3 guys?



not otsuru. Sio is ginnos sister. she was the one asking all the questions


----------



## Franckie (Jan 31, 2009)

I enjoyed this film but the plot was melodramatic, which to me isn't necessary for the subject matter.

Animation is top notch and detailed: it makes it painful to watch other animes when the difference in quality is so extreme.

Also, great music by the RZA.


----------



## M00nkey (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, I was just reading a review from ANN, and, as quoted below:

_ We watch Afro slowly trudge across the country while Ninja Ninja comments on both the story and the setting. “DAYUM IT IS WINDY UP IN THIS PIECE” “HEY AFRO WHEN WE GONNA FIND THAT BOOTYLICIOUS BITCH WHO TOOK YO FATHER'S SKULL” “OH SNAP NOW WE ON A MOUNTAIN DAYUM AFRO OH SNAP HELL NAW SAY WHAAAAAT”. After a few minutes of this it's pure torture because Ninja Ninja isn't funny, actually feels just a little racist, and seems to be always on screen and always jabbering on, especially when there isn't anything of interest happening, which is probably a good third of the film. _

That made me lol, the reviewer for this is one funny dude.

My opinion of the movie, was OK, ending was weak, plot is weak (but that's expected), and fights were well done, but not as cool as the Justice fights. I really expected Sio to do more, but at least she was good eyecandy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 2, 2009)

Finally seen the uncut version. Not a lot of titties, but a decent amount.lol Anyways, the art and animations were mind-blowing! I really want to learn how it's all done!


----------

